# Custom spaceliner.



## C M Gerlach (Jul 10, 2020)

I have been kind of digging space liners. Picked up a nice original a while back, and when I brought it home my wife actually acknowledged that she thought it was cool........first time she liked anything.




So I got another one and decided to fix it up a bit for her.









I forced a juvenile tank and some big cheap tires at it, maybe a roadmaster seat. I thought it would look super tacky, but I kinda like it.....rides like a complete hog, but so what.


----------



## C M Gerlach (Jul 10, 2020)

So......also.......I guess I'm looking for a 66-68 ladies model in decent shape.


----------



## farkasthegoalie (Jul 10, 2020)

looks good!
those amf roadmaster seats are pretty sweet- goes with the space theme of these bikes...


----------



## C M Gerlach (Jul 10, 2020)

Thanks........I think so  too.


----------



## Bike from the Dead (Oct 23, 2020)

Both of your Spaceliners are pretty sweet! I think the Junior tank looks surprisingly good on your other Spaceliner, and that jet seat looks like it should've come standard! I think you spiffed it up quite nicely!

Question is... what does the Mrs. think of it?


----------



## C M Gerlach (Oct 23, 2020)

Thanks.....
The wife likes a little bling. I had it for sale, but she said keep it, she must like it.
I mght just keep her too.


----------



## Bike from the Dead (Oct 23, 2020)

C M Gerlach said:


> Thanks.....
> The wife likes a little bling. I had it for sale, but she said keep it, she must like it.
> I mght just keep her too.



I vote keep both!


----------



## Pondo (Oct 24, 2020)

Definitely keep both!  Love the bikes, they have great style and I like the customization.


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Nov 26, 2020)

Love the Spaceliner,  here's one I did 4 years ago or so .


----------



## C M Gerlach (Mar 23, 2021)

Not too sure why i keep forcing tanks that don't belong onto this thing...this one is some ladies murray?....juvenile tank still free for the asking.


----------



## C M Gerlach (Jun 9, 2021)

wasted some time and energy on this thing....3 speed nexus connected to a stick shifter......rides nice now.
















still looking for a nice ladies 7 tank.....ill trade ya.


----------

